# Radio Shacks CLOSING sales.. up to 90% off!!!



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

Most of them may already be closed.. some of them might be closing today (Thursday the 20th) or tomorrow Friday.. or it may vary in your market...

but it's all over the place.. lots of Radio Shack stores are closing.

go to:
http://www.radioshack.com/corp/index.jsp?page=storeLocator 
to find your local stores (you may wish to call ahead, as they might already be closed)

I was just in two today in Philadelphia (Oxford Ave and Adams Ave/Rising Sun) that are open till tomorrow, 90% off and still have tons of things that would definitely be of interest... gold tipped cables, s-video cables, antenna accessories, satellite dish accessories, gold tipped wall plates for video, etc., high isolation video a/b switches, fiber optic cables, adapters, surge protectors, in-line cable devices, etc. etc.

of course there was other stuff that might be of interest for other reasons but I figured I should keep this posting home a/v related.

I just got some stuff that would have run me a few hundred for 20-40$


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How do we know if our local store(s) is actually closing or not?

Dan


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> How do we know if our local store(s) is actually closing or not?
> 
> Dan


Walk into the store. If no one trys to sell you a cell phone they are closing.

Or call and ask.

The second way is easier the first can be more fun.


----------



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> How do we know if our local store(s) is actually closing or not?


Sorry this wasn't clearer -- go to the store locator...

http://www.radioshack.com/corp/index.jsp?page=storeLocator&clickid=rsk_header_storeLocator

of course enter your local area.. you will get a list of stores..

Stores that are closing will display a blatant statement "Closing: Everything on Sale" with this little red tag with a $ icon right next to it, in the address column. 
http://www.radioshack.com/images/dIcon.gif

Then my suggestion before you drive over there is try to call them to see if they are still open..

note.. if it is their last day, closing times may vary.. getting there earlier is better, as they will close as soon as they are out of stock..

Of course any stores closing probably have huge blatant signs in the window to that effect.. and probably are more of a mess than usual.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Out of about 320 stores returned, only about 6 of them are closing, and none of them are close to me


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

I bought something about a month ago from a store that was closing and got a $10 off coupon on my next purchase of $20 or more because,

"We want to keep you as a customer. Please visit one of our other, nearby, stores."

They had stacks of these... and you did not need to buy anything.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Out of about 320 stores returned, only about 6 of them are closing, and none of them are close to me


I had about 150 returned, and none of them are closing.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Two closing in my area. I've been to those already and gotten everything I want.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

None closing in my area


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

The other thing about store closing sales is that they gave me a coupon for 10% off at other local stores if I buy anything from the store that's closing.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok looks like I may have to take a ride this weekend but a couple in my general area


Saugus, MA
Manchester, NH
Hooksett, NH

Heres hoping they got something I need left


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

interestingstuff said:


> but it's all over the place.. lots of Radio Shack stores are closing.


Gee...and they haven't even started selling TiVo yet.

At least Yahoo waited.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

219 stores within 40 miles of me and only 2 are closing, each about 28 miles from me and in a direction I almost never go.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dswallow said:


> 219 stores within 40 miles of me and only 2 are closing, each about 28 miles from me and in a direction I almost never go.


Well since we are all in this forum likely to buy things Radio Shack sells it looks like they are closing the right stores


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

SullyND said:


> I had about 150 returned, and none of them are closing.


The Chicago area stores closed in early June.


----------



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

SullyND said:


> I had about 150 returned, and none of them are closing.


Thats odd.. your thing says "Chicago burbs" ... I entered "Chicago, Ill" into the store locator last night (my sister lives in Chicago) and did find stores.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

1 closing about 5 miles from me.


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

1 closing about 2 miles from me, will stop in at lunch. Good catch.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

interestingstuff said:


> Thats odd.. your thing says "Chicago burbs" ... I entered "Chicago, Ill" into the store locator last night (my sister lives in Chicago) and did find stores.


Chicago is a big place. I went by Zip Code. Try 60462


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Too late for this one boys an girls. I checked out two stores in philly and there was nothin left but hot air. All the good stuff was long gone. Even cell phone covers was history 
Looks like it was a great sale, but this thread was to late to get anything good.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I work a mile from the Radio Shack Outlet Store. I think that place is where every cell phone accessory goes when it dies. 

They have a lot of newish overstock stuff, but some ancient crap. I don't think you can get a refund on anything you buy, but if it doesn't work you can bring it back and get another one off the shelf, and repeat that until you find one that works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

None closing in my area either. Is this regional?

Dan


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> None closing in my area either. Is this regional?
> 
> Dan


i don't know thae answer to that. i checked the 100 stores closest to my zip code and found that only 7 of them were closing.
--
Alan


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

We have 20 stores in my area and only 2 are closing. One I know has been cleaned out already. My friend got some cool stuff there way on sale.

I wanna go get stuff on sale too. Id love to pickup some xmods stuff cheap


----------



## mattdorman (Jul 20, 2006)

Saugus, MA.

10.8 miles away.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

So common those of you who went shopping. What did you get and what did you pay. I want you all to start acting like a bunch of women. My wife can't wait to tell me what she bought on sale and what she paid for it.

Y-ASK

No offense to all you lovely ladies on this forum. It's just that guys sometimes need a little prodding to get some answers as you may well already know .


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I won't even go to one if they were giving their crap away.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Approximately 12 billion stores in my local area, and 2 of them are closing. One of the two that's closing is the only one I've bought something at in the last five years (a replacement power cord for my TiVo, in fact).


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

trainman said:


> Approximately 12 billion stores in my local area, and 2 of them are closing. One of the two that's closing is the only one I've bought something at in the last five years (a replacement power cord for my TiVo, in fact).


That's a lot of stores. Are you sure you put in the right ZIP Code


----------



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

There are stores that are at least open till sunday (Fairless Hills, PA -- 500 lincoln highway for one -- and I hear the Jersey stores might also be open but I haven't called them..) 

of course "nothing left" and "good stuff gone" is a matter of opinion and need.. heck even when I was there on the last day there was stuff I would have still bought (but I can only justify spending so much..  ) 

I got a TON of those $10 off $20 purchase coupons. They seem to be good till 9/30/06 

As far as "no stores in the local area" re: chicago and stuff, I DO realize how large an area some places are.. but for some people (and deals) driving a little bit further is worth it. Even if just for the hunt. >


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks like about 2%-3% of the stores in the New England area.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

We went to go visit one of the Radio Shack stores that was closing around here. We walked around the entire mall and couldn't find it.

We then found a directory, saw where it should be, and then saw that the store had closed a long time ago and was now completely empty. I was very disappointed that the web site hadn't removed that no-longer-existent store.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Marc said:


> We went to go visit one of the Radio Shack stores that was closing around here. We walked around the entire mall and couldn't find it.
> 
> We then found a directory, saw where it should be, and then saw that the store had closed a long time ago and was now completely empty. I was very disappointed that the web site hadn't removed that no-longer-existent store.


Your phone is your friend. I just called the number for the store nearest me that is closing. The recording said the number has been changed and gave the new number. Turns out, the new number is simply the next closest store on the list that staying open. I guess there's no need to drive out there to see if there are any good deals.


----------



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

Y-ASK said:


> So common those of you who went shopping. What did you get and what did you pay.


Do you REALLY want to know? 

Just to start.. as a random babble.. this is only a small bit of what I bought:

lots of magnetic contact switches (for security purposes at a building I am renovating for nonprofit purposes)

wire for security and telephones at said building

two outdoor telephone bells for the building I am renovating

a telephone flasher for visual 'ringing'

lots of magnets (possibly to make promotional fridge magnets for fundraising for a nonprofit organization I manage)

4 igo laptop/device powersupplies and two igo dualpower adapters for home, auto and air.

a belt clip for a random device (actually I knew I was going to be purchasing a model of a digital voice recorder that didn't have a clip on it (this was a complaint in a review of the specific model I bought) so now I have the device with a clip on it..)

two automotive noise filters (between my desire to put a cb, and other devices in my vehicle, as well as my mom's RV, I'm sure I'll find a use for these.)

a few auto dc-socket adapters.. an add-on socket, a replacement autodc-plug, etc. [see above]

a computer headphone speaker switch, so I don't have to unplug and replug the computer speakers from the back of the comp when I want to use the headset, etc.

some retractable cords (usb, cat 5) for travel/portability with devices..

a few inkjet cartridges (unfortunately I messed up and got ones just one digit off of my model, so I need to see if I can find someone to 'trade' with)

a telephone headset/handset adapter

a telephone recording control for business purposes/needs..

telephone in-line couplers (I need to run phone lines all around my building)

the video (coaxial) stuff:
a 'high-isolation' gold tipped video a/b/c switch

bidirectional attenuator

FM trap

interference filter

surge protector

gold tipped monster s-video cable


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Marc said:


> We went to go visit one of the Radio Shack stores that was closing around here. We walked around the entire mall and couldn't find it.
> 
> We then found a directory, saw where it should be, and then saw that the store had closed a long time ago and was now completely empty. I was very disappointed that the web site hadn't removed that no-longer-existent store.


Turns out the one I mentioned above has been gone for some time as well.


----------



## spanozzo (Mar 1, 2004)

interestingstuff said:


> Most of them may already be closed.. some of them might be closing today (Thursday the 20th) or tomorrow Friday.. or it may vary in your market...
> 
> but it's all over the place.. lots of Radio Shack stores are closing.
> 
> ...


a lot of good this does me! No Milwaukee Area stores are closing.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> They have a lot of newish overstock stuff, but some ancient crap.


When you say "ancient"... any TRS-80 stuff?


----------



## Kevin108 (Jul 23, 2006)

You guys get all the deals! I have 3 pages worth of store listings and not a single one is closing.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

There are almost no stores near me that are closing. Only 1 is even marginally worth the effort to visiting to see if there's a bargain (10.4 miles or 17 minutes away per Yahoo maps).


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

By now, all three Radio Shack stores that were even somewhat close to here should be closed.

We did manage to get a Cingular display sign that stands ~5 feet tall for my son who recently purchased a Cingular GoPhone for himself. The guy said that they were going to throw it away and that we could just have it. My son is quite amused to have that in his bedroom now.


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

I had to muddle though to page 9 to find the closest store that is closing.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I found about 8 out about 100 or so closing, only two within reasonable distance of here.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have 18 stores within an 18 mile radios... two of them are closing.

No wonder they have to close - DAMN they have a lot of stores!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> There are almost no stores near me that are closing. Only 1 is even marginally worth the effort to visiting to see if there's a bargain (10.4 miles or 17 minutes away per Yahoo maps).


I tried calling that one store today several times but got no answer. I'm not sure if they're closed or if their PBX/phone system was down due the power probs we've been having due to heat wave. (The power's been out at my place for 8+ hours now and I'm using my laptop and running my DSL modem and router off a UPS.)


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I need a few miscallenous cables and mabye some other odds and ends. I will try to visit a few local stores closing ASAP!


----------

